# Oil blowing thru breather tube. Tec. hmsk100



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

I had carb problems i fixed that. Now i still have an oil loss thru breather tube. It leaks at high rpm, im not sure if my motor will rev over 3600 wich i assume is factory top high rpm right?(all i know is that i adjusted speed governor by the book specs.) Anyways i didnt take breather appart yet.

Any ideas whats goin on in there?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

For starters make sure its not over serviced. You don't want it over the full mark.


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

good point. i forgot to say i changed the oil and put in 700 ml of new 5w20 castrol gtx. right on the top mark.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Remove the breather, and make sure the drain hole is not clogged. Then Change your oil to SAE30. It helps slow down the blow by.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Remove the breather, and make sure the drain hole is not clogged. Then Change your oil to SAE30. It helps slow down the blow by.


to add what Jackmels said, when you put the breather back in, make sure the little drain hole is facing down towards the bottom of the engine. 

You need a tach to determine whether or not you're exceeding 3600 RPMs. Even though you followed the governor arm calibration procedure, the governor spring tension could be off or your governor spool may be stuck. I use a hardline inductive tach...or a sirometer when I'm in a pinch.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

isnt sae 30 way to thick for winter use? it will just sit in the bottom of the crankcase and wont be circulated. i would use 10w30


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

0w30 or 5w30 max for winter use fellas.. it gets mighty cold up here in the North


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the Weather Bulletin. However, We are Trying to Slow down the Blow By Without Rebuilding the engine. I have found in my experience that SAE 30 will help with that.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Thanks for the Weather Bulletin. However, We are Trying to Slow down the Blow By Without Rebuilding the engine. I have found in my experience that SAE 30 will help with that.


no offense jackmels but sae 30 is like molasses at 10 degrees f. he wont have to worry about blowby at all when the engine seizes from lack of lubrication oil. i wouldnt do it. 10/30 maybe 5 / 30 preferred. remember he is in canada. its colder there for sure...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Use and Do Whatever You want. I use 30 with No Problems.


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

ok, i took breather off today, the drain holes were facing down like suppose to, i found very little resistance on the flap(valve) in the assembly. I checked another one i had on a 8hp, wayy better resistance to pressure.

I installed it on the 10hp, just gotta try it soon. 

Had a carb leak..float adjustment was too high, plus had a pin size hole in the bowl.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey have you had a chance to try your engine with the new breather yet?

I've got an HMSK110 that just very suddenly developed the same problem.

I used it on another snowblower all last year with no problems. Took it off and it sat in the garage while I rebuilt my new ST1032. I took all the sheet metal off the engine and repainted it, put it back together, changed the oil (mobil 1 10W-30, same as I used last year), and installed it on the new machine.

Yesterday I had it running at full speed (previously checked and set to 3500 RPM with a tach) for maybe 30 minutes while I did some electrical testing, and afterward found a huge puddle on the ground. After I installed it the oil was right at the "full" mark, now it's noticeably - maybe 1/5 of the way to the "low" mark.

The only other thing I did was install an o-ring on the oil fill/dipstick cap since it was missing. But I took it off and I'm still getting a lot of blowby.

I already tried taking the breather out and cleaning it but that didn't help.


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

Yea I tried it again and no luck, now I wont spend no more time on the 10 hp..I beleive it must be bad piston ring (s) and cylinder scratching..or stuck ring in piston but I highly doubt it.


----------

